
How AI Could Help Reduce the Cost of Drug Discovery - mohdasim
https://www.leafscience.org/ai-and-research/
======
cody8295
I did my AI project for uni on drug discovery. It's a really cool but super
complex topic.

~~~
mohdasim
Yes, indeed it is an interesting AI project. Initially we can train system to
check redundant tasks and help in reducing total drug discovery time.

